# Eden Dry Black Soybeans



## tallbm (Aug 14, 2022)

Many of us do low carb or keto and have discovered the wonders of Black Soybeans being prepared the same way you would prepare pinto beans or black beans.
Since the pandemic though, there has been an issue that the supply of black soybeans has been spotty at best.  Well I took a chance and found a source that came through with zero issues so I thought I would share with you.

I ordered a 25 pound bag of Eden dry Black Soy Beans.  After shipping the cost is a little higher than the 7.5 pound Soymerica brand that we had all been buying BUT I just chalked it up to the cost of current supply chain woes, inflation, and hard times.  In all the cost wasn't back breaking when I compare to how long the dry black soy beans have been unavailable and the nutritional benefit I get from them being low car and high protein while tasting amazing when cooked as though they are pinto/black beans.
Here is the link to what I purchased:








						Black Soybeans, Organic, Dry - 25 lb
					

Eden selected dried black soybeans, U.S.A. family organically grown in mineral rich, vital soil. The best edible soybean. A medium large, round, versa




					store.edenfoods.com
				




Here is the bag after I emptied it into big plastic ziplock style bags so the beans could be well sealed.








*Ordering Experience:*
I had zero issues with the order.  I placed it on line and it came as advertised.
Processing and Shipping took about 7-9 days to complete and for the order to arrive at my door.
There was no bait and switch, no out of stock, no issues at all so I'm grateful for a hassle free experience.

Yeah, it's not 2 day free shipping but hey 25 pounds will last me a long while so was worth the longer wait and there were no tricks or games played.


*Overall:*
I'm making a pot of charro style black soy beans in the instant pot right now. I'll eat on them for dinner every evening until they run out later this week.  Then I'll likely repeat another pot haha.
I'll let everyone know if there are any problems with the beans but they look perfectly normal.  No visual issues at all.

Anyhow I just wanted to share this with you folks who enjoy the black soy beans like I do.  Gluck if you decide to order :)


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 6, 2022)

Not sure how I missed this thread. Im going to look into this.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 6, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread. Im going to look into this.


Glad u found it!

It's been tough trying to find dry black soybeans and I waited till I was on the last bit of my Soymerica stock.

These came without fuss and I' been eatin on em since :)
Price isnt terrible but not great either.  However, it's completely justifiable when you can't find black soybeans anywhere for a sensible price :)


----------



## clifish (Sep 6, 2022)

I am lazy so just order by the case of canned ones off Amazon


----------



## tallbm (Sep 6, 2022)

clifish said:


> I am lazy so just order by the case of canned ones off Amazon


The main things is being happy about the purchase so if cans are good to go then buy all you can :D


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 6, 2022)

clifish said:


> I am lazy so just order by the case of canned ones off Amazon


I usually order cases too, Amazon is far higher than either Swanson or Vitacost.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 6, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I usually order cases too, Amazon is far higher than either Swanson or Vitacost.


Vitacost is hard to beat and often has 15% off plus free shipping when u order enough! :D


----------

